# Best times to look for work in Dubai?



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi there,

I have been getting mixed messages from family, friends and acquaintances and thought it best to put my question on here amongst people here you probably have experienced what I am going through at some point in time.

What are the best times to look for work in Dubai?

I had initially planned on coming in July 2014 and was told that even though its school closing time, the summer arriving and Ramadan as well - that NOT everything was closed and shut down - and that people do work albeit very little hours. And that while I could come to Dubai with the idea of networking and meeting headhunters and companies and possibly hand my CV to them personally, I mustnt have any aspirations of any hiring happening. 

Then I get mixed reviews saying ABSOLUTELY DO NOT come to Dubai June, July and August. Its VERY hot. Schools are closed and so all the top Expat hiring managers will be on holiday. AND its Ramadan which means those hiring managers that didnt go on holiday will be working very few hours. And Ramadan means pretty much the entire city shuts down. 

I was told that Sept to Mid Nov is a good time to look for work. Then again from Mid Nov to Mid Jan is not a good time being Xmas and New Years, and Bonus time etc. Then the market picks up again from Mid Jan till about Mid to End May. And then the complete slow down in the job market is June to August. 

Would the rest of you agree with the above? Would it be safe to say then that my chances are better in September and that coming earlier would be a waste of my time and money?

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

In most countries, the prime times for recruitment are February through to April and September through to November. Here, we also have Ramadan to add into the mix. Are you a teacher? You mention schools being closed a lot and I am not sure what bearing that will have unless you teach.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Bedougirl, thanks for your response yet again . 

No I am not a teacher actually I work in the corporate environment . The reason I mention schools closed is that am told that many expats in Dubai are with their families and are from other countries. So I assumed like in other countries ( I have worked in about 3 continents) when schools are closed for a long time which tends to be in the summer, families usually leave the country and go back to their home country or go elsewhere on holiday. Hence I asked that if schools closing also may have an impact on job searching in Dubai? But I think you answered my questions with regards to whens the best time to look for work . . . and thats all that matters in the end ! Many thanks again


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eomligutw said:


> Hi Bedougirl, thanks for your response yet again . No I am not a teacher actually I work in the corporate environment . The reason I mention schools closed is that am told that many expats in Dubai are with their families and are from other countries. So I assumed like in other countries ( I have worked in about 3 continents) when schools are closed for a long time which tends to be in the summer, families usually leave the country and go back to their home country or go elsewhere on holiday. Hence I asked that if schools closing also may have an impact on job searching in Dubai? But I think you answered my questions with regards to whens the best time to look for work . . . and thats all that matters in the end ! Many thanks again


Happy to have helped. Recruiters and HR can't just disappear because their kids are on holiday. Companies give leave but they have to provide cover. Good luck with your search,


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree Bedougirl, that companies have to provide cover. But since I had to make a choice as to which time was a more financially viable time to come (1. because I cant afford to come in June and stay until November and (2) I wouldnt know how I can get a visa for that long even with Visa Runs) between June and August or between Sept and Nov. And you confirmed that between Sept and Nov is a better time to be job searching . . . !


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eomligutw said:


> I agree Bedougirl, that companies have to provide cover. But since I had to make a choice as to which time was a more financially viable time to come (1. because I cant afford to come in June and stay until November and (2) I wouldnt know how I can get a visa for that long even with Visa Runs) between June and August or between Sept and Nov. And you confirmed that between Sept and Nov is a better time to be job searching . . . !


Doing visa runs is not an issue to keep renewing. There's a thread on the stickies you can check. You'll get your visa on arrival and you just stick it out as long as your budget allows you to. I'd suggest looking on Dubizzle to find a room to rent in shared accommodation, it'll work out cheaper for you.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks again BedouGirl . . . I have been looking at Dubizzle for rooms to rent in a shared accomodation . . . I am still trying to figure out which is a reasonably good area to look into from a budget persepective but also from a persepective to easy access to day to day things and shops and most importantly companies and headhunters. Though I am told Taxis are cheap . . . .

A few questions if you dont mind answering BedouGirl?

1) What is the range of rent that I should look to pay for a simple room in shared accomodation with internet in a decent neighbourhood with the above criteria mentioned? 

2) What kind of budget should I give myself monthly for job searching, food, accomodation, transport, visa runs, social engagements once in a while (not the mad Dubai partying type but more for networking purposes). This will help me figure out how much I need to keep aside to try and stick out for as long as I can or until I find a job . . . 

3) What kind of timeframe should I be looking at to find a good expat job? 3 months? I know it would be industry specific but just in general from your experience what would be a good chunk of time to spend in Dubai in order to secure a good expat packaged job?

Again, many thanks in advance . . .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eomligutw said:


> Thanks again BedouGirl . . . I have been looking at Dubizzle for rooms to rent in a shared accomodation . . . I am still trying to figure out which is a reasonably good area to look into from a budget persepective but also from a persepective to easy access to day to day things and shops and most importantly companies and headhunters. Though I am told Taxis are cheap . . . . A few questions if you dont mind answering BedouGirl? 1) What is the range of rent that I should look to pay for a simple room in shared accomodation with internet in a decent neighbourhood with the above criteria mentioned? 2) What kind of budget should I give myself monthly for job searching, food, accomodation, transport, visa runs, social engagements once in a while (not the mad Dubai partying type but more for networking purposes). This will help me figure out how much I need to keep aside to try and stick out for as long as I can or until I find a job . . . 3) What kind of timeframe should I be looking at to find a good expat job? 3 months? I know it would be industry specific but just in general from your experience what would be a good chunk of time to spend in Dubai in order to secure a good expat packaged job? Again, many thanks in advance . . .


Perhaps look at places along the metro line. Most young people moving here want to live in the Marina area. I'd say, with rents going the way they are, you'll be looking at anything between AED 4K and 6K per month. This should include internet but may not include utilities. It's difficult to say what's central nowadays, that's personal for everyone. Start by booking yourself something on Air BnB so you have somewhere to stay immediately and then you can take it from there. For spending money, I don't know what your needs are. Why don't you work out what you spend at home and convert it, tell us what it covers and then, perhaps, we can tell you whether we think that sounds okay. I think setting yourself a three month timeframe and reviewing where you are at two months to see how much longer you want to give it is probably a good idea. It may be that you decide you want to give yourself another month and stay till the end of the year so have enough money to cover yourself for that. Remember also, you're going to need money to cover when you start work before you get paid. Also, some people who rent out rooms ask for a deposit. Once you start work, you can begin saving for your deposits to move into your own place, if that's what you want to do.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Bedougirl . . . that is all useful information. I am assuming the biggest expense like anywhere else in the world is the rent. Home for me is NY so perhaps a NY budget maybe commensurate with a Dubai budget. I spend probably about $3000 a month in NY . . . this would include a nice sized one bedroom that includes all utilities including airconditioner, internet, electricity, gas, water etc (US$1200). Then it includes metro transportation which is about US$60-$80 a month for a pass. I pay $80 for an all inclusive mobile plan which has unlimited data, voice and text plans domestic and international. Probably spend on average about $100 per week on basic food for the house if that. And then rest of money I spend when going out with friends which could mean dinner, movies, nightclubs, drinking etc. 

At the current exchange rate thats about AED11,000 per month. Will AED 11,000 cover me for all of the above in Dubai like it does in NY? Are there additional expenses I have to consider in Dubai than what I have in NY? 

Many thanks . . .


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

eomligutw said:


> Thanks Bedougirl . . . that is all useful information. I am assuming the biggest expense like anywhere else in the world is the rent. Home for me is NY so perhaps a NY budget maybe commensurate with a Dubai budget. I spend probably about $3000 a month in NY . . . this would include a nice sized one bedroom that includes all utilities including airconditioner, internet, electricity, gas, water etc (US$1200). Then it includes metro transportation which is about US$60-$80 a month for a pass. I pay $80 for an all inclusive mobile plan which has unlimited data, voice and text plans domestic and international. Probably spend on average about $100 per week on basic food for the house if that. And then rest of money I spend when going out with friends which could mean dinner, movies, nightclubs, drinking etc.
> 
> At the current exchange rate thats about AED11,000 per month. Will AED 11,000 cover me for all of the above in Dubai like it does in NY? Are there additional expenses I have to consider in Dubai than what I have in NY?
> 
> Many thanks . . .


Yes, with 11K AED per month you can be reasonably covered here in Dubai. I mean the rent will totally depend on which area you want to live in. However, if your goal is to look for a job and not so much shopping and crazy partying then yes 11K is more than decent to look for a job. I know people who came to Dubai on 6-7K per month budget to look for jobs and were successful in 2-3 months. 

The key is that you do your homework so you can hit the ground running. Have target companies in mind, your resume updated, cover letters ready so you don't waste time here. 

If I had to pick 3 months that are best to look for a job in Dubai, I would choose Sept-Nov. However, keep in mind most people think the same! So the competition also increases during that time. 

Wish you best of luck!


----------



## snowmel (May 17, 2014)

I am seeking for employment in Dubai. I have tried with several jib website byt unfortunately there is no reply. Could please let me know if there is any job for Administrative in Dubai? I am in Dubai since Dec 2013


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Many thanks Rahzaa, that was very useful information. I agree about the rent varying depending on which area you live in. I have Dubizzle and airbnb to surf thru to find various options for room rentals. 

Another question I have for the forum . . . I read all over the forums job searching links where they talk about making sure that one has ATTESTED COPIES of all various documents like your various college certificates, your graduating certificates etc etc. What was not made very clear is if this has to be done only if the said certificates are NOT in English? Or even if they are in English, one must get it attested by their home embassy? 

Is there a thread one can point me to where theres more information on (1) WHAT documents I should make sure I come with to Dubai (2) WHAT kind of attesting needs to be done as in which are the accepted authorities that employers in Dubai will accept - will they accept only those attested by the consulates or will they also accept those attested by lawyers, and notaries who attest that this is a copy of the original? (3) WHAT else should I be carrying with me just to be on the safe side and avoid wastage of time - documents that potential employers could ask to see when they interview me or HR departments want to see while processing my hiring papers?

Again, MANY thanks to all you here on this forum for providing invaluable information for people like me !!!!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eomligutw said:


> Many thanks Rahzaa, that was very useful information. I agree about the rent varying depending on which area you live in. I have Dubizzle and airbnb to surf thru to find various options for room rentals. Another question I have for the forum . . . I read all over the forums job searching links where they talk about making sure that one has ATTESTED COPIES of all various documents like your various college certificates, your graduating certificates etc etc. What was not made very clear is if this has to be done only if the said certificates are NOT in English? Or even if they are in English, one must get it attested by their home embassy? Is there a thread one can point me to where theres more information on (1) WHAT documents I should make sure I come with to Dubai (2) WHAT kind of attesting needs to be done as in which are the accepted authorities that employers in Dubai will accept - will they accept only those attested by the consulates or will they also accept those attested by lawyers, and notaries who attest that this is a copy of the original? (3) WHAT else should I be carrying with me just to be on the safe side and avoid wastage of time - documents that potential employers could ask to see when they interview me or HR departments want to see while processing my hiring papers? Again, MANY thanks to all you here on this forum for providing invaluable information for people like me !!!!!!


 You need to get your highest qualification attested. Only get one qualification attested because it's an expensive process. Firstly, a copy has to be signed as genuine by a lawyer and then the signed copy will go to the appropriate body in the US (sorry not sure which) and then it goes to the UAE embassy in the US. Then you bring it with you and your employer uses it to get your visa after they've had it finally stamped at the MoFA. You can research the exact process on here by using the search engine, there's loads of threads on here and on the internet in generally if you use google. Bear in mind that each step of this costs you money.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay so its only your DEGREE CERTIFICATE that they ask for? Not all the various courses that I have been certified in?

Getting a copy signed as genuine has to be done by a lawyer only or can be done by a Notary Public?

I will research which US or UK body (as I am both a US and UK citizen) and I noticed that you are from the UK, so perhaps you may know which UK authority I need to send the signed copy to? Or perhaps if not too much trouble if you can guide me step by step how I can get this done in London? 

I will research it on the Forum threads . . . any advise on what key words I can use on the Forum threads for documentation needed during job interviews?

Many thanks . . .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eomligutw said:


> Okay so its only your DEGREE CERTIFICATE that they ask for? Not all the various courses that I have been certified in? Getting a copy signed as genuine has to be done by a lawyer only or can be done by a Notary Public? I will research which US or UK body (as I am both a US and UK citizen) and I noticed that you are from the UK, so perhaps you may know which UK authority I need to send the signed copy to? Or perhaps if not too much trouble if you can guide me step by step how I can get this done in London? I will research it on the Forum threads . . . any advise on what key words I can use on the Forum threads for documentation needed during job interviews? Many thanks . . .


I lost my original set, which I did in the UK so I had to redo them here and used Blair Consular Services (you can google them) sent the original to them and they sent everything back to me. Yes, it is probably a notary you need. If you google degree attestation, you should find loads of information and on here, attestation should do it. In UK, again authentication of a copy, FCO and then UAE embassy in London. Which is why, if you're not there, it's best to get a company to do it for you.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I didn't need to get my degrees attested by the UAE Embassy in Australia.. 

I gave my employer certified copies of my degrees (done by a Justice of the Peace in Australia) and this was deemed acceptable. I was told that if the authorities required further attestation then we'd go down that route but 1 year on, my regular JP certified copies seem fine.

For what it's worth, my degrees aren't linked to my line of work and my company is under the jurisdiction of the DMCC in JLT - so maybe these are factors!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just an FYI: I was never asked for copies of attested degrees when I was first recruited to work in Dubai, and later moved to a second job. In the first job, the company handled the process after I accepted the job offer (yes, there are firms that will get copies of the documents for you and attest it). 

Once I got my first visa I never needed to show the attested documents to my second company. They only needed the passport with the previous visa in it.

It does make sense to get attested documents before you come to Dubai if you intend to find work here and start working immediately afterwards. But I doubt they will ask for copies of it during the recruitment/interviewing process.

As for attesting, use only your most senior/recent diploma. If it's from the US it can only be attested in the US. If it's from the UK, it has to be attested in the UK.

I remember an American colleague talking about his attestation process. He had a copy of his diploma certified by the university, which was then certified by the public notary in the same town as the university (it has to be a notary legally authorised in the same jurisdiction, it can't just be any notary), and the document was then certified by the state department of the state where the university was, then the US state department in Washington, DC, and finally the UAE embassy.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you again Bedougirl, jk_1337 and Tallyho for all your generous inputs. Since my degree is neither from the US or the UK, I guess I will have to get it attested by the consular services of that country that has offices in the US or the UK then? The degree itself is in the English language so there is no need for translation work - just for a leading authority from that country (like a Consulate I assume) to attest that the copy is the true genuine of the actual certificate? 

So its sounding like the only document that one should carry with oneself to Dubai is a attested copy of their most senior level degree attested by a acceptable legal authority. 

I will do a search on this forum for document attestation and see what comes up just incase people have talked about other documents that one needs to bring . . . 

Many thanks all . . .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eomligutw said:


> Thank you again Bedougirl, jk_1337 and Tallyho for all your generous inputs. Since my degree is neither from the US or the UK, I guess I will have to get it attested by the consular services of that country that has offices in the US or the UK then? The degree itself is in the English language so there is no need for translation work - just for a leading authority from that country (like a Consulate I assume) to attest that the copy is the true genuine of the actual certificate? So its sounding like the only document that one should carry with oneself to Dubai is a attested copy of their most senior level degree attested by a acceptable legal authority. I will do a search on this forum for document attestation and see what comes up just incase people have talked about other documents that one needs to bring . . . Many thanks all . . .


Just make sure it's the correct procedure for the attestation for UAE from the country of origin. You'll need to bring your driving licence, if you have one. And lots of hard copy passport sized photos, white background, not smiling and bring the soft copy too in case you need more.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Gotcha BedouGirl, thanks again. Yes I do have a US Drivers License and will plan on getting many passport size picis as suggested by you. 

Just one question - just to be on the safe side if I wanted to find the EXACT procedure for attestation for the UAE from the country of where I got my certification . . . I assume that the best place would be to go to the UAE consulate in the US (since that's where I am at the moment)??? And 2ndly when you do go to the UAE Consulate to find out the process of attestation - what you tell them? I cant tell them its for a job as I have no job offer or anything. Is there anything viable I can tell them as a reason of why I need to find out how to get my certificate attested? Many thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eomligutw said:


> Gotcha BedouGirl, thanks again. Yes I do have a US Drivers License and will plan on getting many passport size picis as suggested by you. Just one question - just to be on the safe side if I wanted to find the EXACT procedure for attestation for the UAE from the country of where I got my certification . . . I assume that the best place would be to go to the UAE consulate in the US (since that's where I am at the moment)??? And 2ndly when you do go to the UAE Consulate to find out the process of attestation - what you tell them? I cant tell them its for a job as I have no job offer or anything. Is there anything viable I can tell them as a reason of why I need to find out how to get my certificate attested? Many thanks


This may help http://dubai.usconsulate.gov/mobile//documentary_services.html but I can't be sure as I am not an expert, particularly not on the process for US attestation, 

You just tell them you are going to the UAE to look for a job. They're used to it and it's income for them so I doubt they're really interested or care.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, I would agree that the best times to look for a job in Dubai is either in the cycle of early in the year i.e. Feb - Apr or Sep - Nov. Personally, I would prefer Feb - Apr as it's the beginning of the year, hiring requirements are clear, lots of people are looking to switch and then stay back (once bonuses or increments are announced and are to their liking) leading to urgent fill requests at times, corporates are not facing budgetary pressures to hit targets (which leads to hiring freezes as is the case at the end of the year) etc etc.

Secondly, you can get your degree attested however keep in mind that in some cases, the UAE Embassy may choose to ask for a copy of your work permit to do that attestation. You won't have it until you actually get a job. Stupid requirement but they do that at times. The first time I got my degree attested, they asked for it. Recently, I got a random document done and no one asked me so it is a bit finicky.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank BedouGirl and Nauae ... I think for now I have the most pressing qsts I had answered. Am sure I will have some more along the way and closer to arrival in Dubai . . Thanks again


----------

